# Utah Lake



## cpeay (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 18, 2014)

Great photo.


----------



## weepete (Feb 19, 2014)

That's excellent, quality photo


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 19, 2014)

looks nice, I like the colors/contrast with the geese...

did you see any eagles out that way? Farmington bay has been really low this year since they didn't poison the carp due to all the west nile virus eagle deaths...


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work.  Love the tones.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## cpeay (Feb 19, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> looks nice, I like the colors/contrast with the geese...
> 
> did you see any eagles out that way? Farmington bay has been really low this year since they didn't poison the carp due to all the west nile virus eagle deaths...


No eagles...sorry


----------



## mmaria (Feb 20, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow that's gorgeous!  Love it.


----------



## twinrivers19 (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## mike_rambo (Feb 24, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

Nominated for PoTM.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2014)

Came back to nominate this for potm but I see its already been done.  Congrats!


----------



## Achaicus (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice shot, but you have me curious. I used to live in Provo and I'm scratching my head trying to figure out where on Utah Lake you were. I don't recognise the mountains.


----------



## cpeay (Mar 5, 2014)

Achaicus said:


> Nice shot, but you have me curious. I used to live in Provo and I'm scratching my head trying to figure out where on Utah Lake you were. I don't recognise the mountains.


I'm looking towards the south west part of the lake.


----------



## Achaicus (Mar 6, 2014)

Ah, ok that view would have been blocked by West Mountain for most of my time spent in the area. Thanks


----------

